# True Type Fonts installieren?

## Dr.Schlauf

Hallo,

ich habe mir von fontz.de ein paar Fonts runtergeladen und würde diese nun gerne installieren. Sie einfach in den truetype ordner zu kopieren war leider nicht ausreichend ...

Grüsse

Sven

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm doch einfach reinkopieren in den ordner und dann ein

```

/etc/init.d/xfs start

/etc/init.d/xfs stop

```

das funktioniert bei mir wunderbar

----------

## wudmx

frage: in welchem ebuild find ich xfs?

----------

## mr_neutron

$ qpkg -f /usr/X11R6/bin/xfs

x11-base/xfree *

xfs ist der X Font Server. Keine Ahnung wozu man den braucht, bei mir läuft er jedenfalls nicht und es funktioniert auch so alles wunderbar.

Zum Problem mit den Schriften: Evtl. mußt du noch ttmkfdir in dem Verzeichnis ausführen, in dem die Fonts liegen (ich nehme mal an /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype).

Außerdem sollte in der XF86Config ein entsprechender FontPath Eintrag sein (möglichst als letztes):

```
FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"
```

----------

## Dr.Schlauf

Danke, es hat geklappt!  :Smile: 

Grüsse

Sven

----------

## ajordan

@mr_neutron

xfs meint xfree font server und war frueher notwending um XFree die Schriften zur Verfuegung zu stellen.

Alex

----------

## MasterOfMagic

du brauchst den xfs natürlich nicht. aber wenn du dir das init script von dem server anguckst, wirst du feststellen, dass darin ein teil enthalten ist, der nach neuen schriften sucht und die dann automatisch installiert und dir sämtliche arbeit mit ttmkfontdir und den fonts.dir etc. abnimmt. 

deswegen habe ich das mit 

```

/etc/init.d/xfs start

/etc/init.d/xfs stop

```

als tipp angeführt

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## Beforegod

XFS ist für die Vefügbarkeit der Schriften im Netzwerk zuständig.

(Nur zur info  :Wink: )

----------

## phoenix22

Hallo, ich habe leider vergeblich versucht meine truetype Fonts zu installieren, ich habe sie in den Ordner /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype kopiert (der Pfad ist auch in der XF86config angegeben). Dann habe ich in dem Ordner ttmkfdir, mkfontdir und fc-cache ausgeführt, sowie X neu gestartet. 

Allerdings sehen die Schriften in mozilla (Webseiten nicht das Menü) unscharf aus und sollten auch keine truetype Schriften sein, auch die Schrift im KNewsTicker sieht ähnlich aus.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu erkennen, ob das System die Schriften als installiert ansieht und wie bringe ich mozilla bei die Webseiten anständig anzuzeigen?

----------

